# HELP!!



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

here are 2 pics of one of my prized caribe! he got attacked this afternoon.. then his eye socket was sucked up by the powehead.. he is barely alive.. is there any way he'll make it????


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is another pic... his back was eaten out some, and his eye is bulging...


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

one last pic... side view


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks bad
put him in a second tank and pm donh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree - don't keep him with the others, because they will most likely take him out in no time.

Do you have a 100% cycled hospital tank? If so, add 1 tablespoon of dissolved salt per 5 gallons, and set the temperature at about 84-86 degrees F)
If not, I don't know if there's much you can do: the eye looks bad, and if it's pulled out of its socket, I doubt it will heal properly (which doesn''t mean he won't survive if he loses his eye). The wound itself isn't that bad and will most likely heal, if the fish gets the chance...

If you don't have a hospital tank, is there any way you can create a divider, so you can keep him in the main tank without a risk that the others can get at him?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ditto to what he said

also if you dont have a hosiptal tank just get like a plastic rectangular lid off of a container to fit in the tank diagonaly of straight across. also just jab it with a knift to add holes. hope he makes it.

that eye pic is nasty


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

my guy had a similare eye problem. it bullged right out. he lost it a day later.
sorry man


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow. Im sorry :sad:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, he didn't make it... i had him so the others couldn't get to him, but he was dead when I got home tonight... i am bummed, but that's the way p life goes!







Hopefully the shoal of 4 will live in harmony!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> Well, he didn't make it... i had him so the others couldn't get to him, but he was dead when I got home tonight... i am bummed, but that's the way p life goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nooooooooo
sorry to hear that


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It sucks when you loose one of your fish.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

That's really ironic Renee because We were just telling Katie last night how you gonna lose a fish or at least an eye in the next couple of years. I also talked to you about it when you were asking what was a better deal. I told you that it wouldn't be a bad idea to take as many as you could get because you're gonna lose at least one to a canalbalistic injury. Don't worryabout it. Your fish are at the size and age where they are extremely aggresssive and they are still trying to establish rank in the tank. There's nothin you can do about it. Sure you need a bigger tank in the future but you already know that. You had 5 caribas about 4 or 5" in a 75g and that is plenty of room for that many p's of that size. They were just fighting for dominance and someone got fataly injured. It's got nothin to do with food and little to do with tank size in this instance, thats just the price your gonna pay if you wanna own p's. Some times it really sucks







but when you get one that survived throught thick and thin for 12 tyrs or so it seems to make it all worth while. Good luck with the rest of them.. Sorry shits gonna happen


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks pete!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

{PUT HIM TO REST HE LOOKS FUCKED SORRY MAN


----------

